# New Bremont U-2 DLC (Picture Heavy)



## Pride (Apr 19, 2014)

Just received my Bremont U-2 DLC the day before Christmas. Here are the pictures.
What does everyone think? Surprisingly the 43mm doesn't look too big on my 6.5" wrist.
I'm starting to like it more as I look at it. Can't wait to bust out the nato strap to give it a go.
I'm also thinking of getting a leather nato for it, for something more dressy but still really casual.


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks great, congrats! I myself is on the hunt for a stainless u2.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That looks like a fantastic casual wear. Congrats on your Bremont!


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice! The U-2 is a great watch and one of my favorites. Enjoy!!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks great in all black. Enjoy!


----------



## SnookDawgg (Mar 6, 2015)

Beautiful - I think Bremont makes some of the classiest, understated watches.


----------



## 56scooter (Oct 14, 2012)

Very very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## TigerDore (Jul 18, 2015)

That is a very handsome watch. Congratulations! Bremont designs are classic.


----------



## BJJ_Faixapreta (Oct 13, 2013)

The U-2 line is their best, IMO. I've seen a DLC in person. Awesome pickup.


----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)

Hello from mine! Great watch. I have a Rolex itch again though! Talk me out of it lads!!










I have the original leather but sourced an OEM rubber strap which I use just about all the time. It's worth a look. It also looks amazing on a red bond NATO!



Or how about a Toshi! 










@watchbod

Facebook group: watchzoneuk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Fantastic watch - mine says hello.
Can't attach picture here


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Here are the pics.


----------



## unimatrixzer0 (Feb 8, 2014)

Great pictures! How's the lume?


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Lume is very good on the U2-Black DLC I own. It does pickup light qnd hold well through the night.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats on picking up a great Bremont!! Love the DLC version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kangajack (Aug 1, 2013)

Beautiful watch. Wear it with pride.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyvito (Jul 15, 2014)

How big is it? Looks large for 43mm


----------



## Pride (Apr 19, 2014)

Spyvito said:


> How big is it? Looks large for 43mm


It's 43mm. It only looksl arge because i have a 6.5" wrist.


----------

